# Atheist Sunday School



## Theoretical (Nov 27, 2007)

So much for not indoctrinating children. Link

I just saw this on the Heidelblog, and thought it'd be worth posting.



> *TIME
> *
> 
> *Sunday School for Atheists*
> ...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 27, 2007)

Everyone indoctrinates their child one way or another regardless of what they "think" they are doing.

If they believe this way, then let them instill it as they will...just as I'll be teaching my children quite the opposite. Guess they can't complain about our catechisms anymore...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2007)

Perhaps they use the Postmodern Catechism?


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 27, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Everyone indoctrinates their child one way or another regardless of what they "think" they are doing.
> 
> If they believe this way, then let them instill it as they will...just as I'll be teaching my children quite the opposite. Guess they can't complain about our catechisms anymore...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 27, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Perhaps they use the Postmodern Catechism?


Oh that is sad!


----------



## sotzo (Nov 27, 2007)

I can envisage the following scenario if they are consistent with their presupps:

"Kids welcome to Sunday School, Materialist-style!

First, we need to all recognize that right and wrong is grounded in your need for survival so that one day you can propogate yourself down the ol' human tree. Therefore, following our story today, "I am a highly organized web of chemical interactions and am special because Dr. Dawkins says so" we will have a refreshment time where some may get more than others. But this is OK, because some of you little children are simply larger and more highly evolved than the others, so make no apologies...go for it and let's see if we can begin transcending these silly notions of fairness and kindness. Remember, you are material and to bow to some Zeus-like mandate to act a certain way is to go against who you really are."

Teacher then goes over the the CD player, presses go and out comes the sweet sound of Whitney belting out "The Greatest Love of All".


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 1, 2007)

That's quite a program. I have a book called "Clergy in the Classroom" which actually speaks specifically about indoctrinating children into Secular Humanism, and refer to themselves as 'missionaries'. They speak highly of Dewey, Margaret Sanger, and a whole raft of scary folks. The horror, the horror.


----------



## calgal (Dec 2, 2007)

My folks were atheist/agnostics. They used a lot of the same garbage these new freaks are repackaging. It worked so well......look where I am now.  So hopefully God can use the evil these folks are attempting to do for His Glory.


----------

